# eBay fisheye lens attachments..worth it?



## dan.rpo (Apr 20, 2009)

i want to get the fisheye look without buying a fixed fisheye lens for my nikon d40 and spedning hundreds of dollars...are the sub $100 fisheyes on ebay worth it? do they work well?


----------



## nickisonfire (Apr 20, 2009)

no, but a real fisheye.


----------



## VltnDennis (Apr 24, 2009)

I have a friend that has one and it works pretty well , he took some nice shots with his d60


----------

